# Geek Vape Ammit - A lazy review



## Raindance (22/1/17)

Received my Geek Vape Ammit RTA on Friday and have been vaping on it exclusively since then. Probably about 10 to 15 tanks full. Here follow some comments and observations of my experience so far. (It is Sunday afternoon so I am not going to go all technical this time round.)



In the box you get the usual. Spare glass, O rings, Tool and spare screws. No coils but then I never seem to use the ones that are supplied. Oh yes! and a manual to read once all else fails. Not using the supplied drip tip so I am keeping it inside the spare glass. More on that later.


At 22 mm diameter it will fit most if not all mods and the fit and finish is right up there with the best of them. All threads are smooth and the turny twisty bits all opperate smooth and with an acceptable level of turning resistance. The airflow control ring has four click settings and can supply and limit airflow as per personal requirement. Wide open the air supply is almost unrestricted but I have noted that coil design can add extra restriction.



Juice flow control is achieved by twisting the tank section on the base and is effective. I have filled it with the flow control open and no leaking was evident although excessive juice was noted on the first couple of vapes.

Filling with juice is a breeze and the fill cap fits and fastens easily. Some care must be taken to not overfill due to the recessed chimney to fill cap connection. Claimed 3.5 mm capacity could be accurate or slightly optimistic. 1 mill either way does not matter this much as I would ideally like an additional 2 to 2.5 mil of capacity. I desperately hope they bring this out in a 24/25 diameter.


The standard drip tip for some reason is narrower than the base machined on the top/fill cap. Seems odd that this was allowed as one would expect these to mach. Engravings and signage is well done and adds some additional points of interest.


The build deck is where this atty stands apart from from the rest of the herd. Air everywhere. The coil in there is a 10 wind SS316l 3mm ID. (Took the pics while doing a rewick pit-stop.) There is plenty room for more creative builds. The Phillips head screws are solid and fasten my 26AWG wire securely and solidly.

Vaporizer chamber is compact and sloped at the top to aid airflow. Explains the excellent flavor this tank provides.




Wicking is so easy it actually feels wrong. Seriously. Fasten coil, Insert wick, cut and bend down to cover juice holes. Wicks and breathes like a fish. No airlocks, no flooding. Did have a drip yesterday when my mod fell over in the cars cup holder while driving and I did not notice. Just a drop, nothing serious.

The bottom line is how it vapes. Thick dense clouds that bubble on the exhale and I am discovering aspects of my DIY juice I did not know were there. La Fammilia The Duchess which Sir Vape supplied as something extra, comes out awesome. Note my DIY is 70/30 VG/PG and I have no clue what the Duchess is made of. (Suggestions on a DIY clone for the latter will be appreciated.)

A great tank I would rate an estimated 8 to 8.5 on my scale of excellence. If the Geeks from Geek Vape are watching, 24 mill version please and what the heck is up with that drip-tip? Otherwise, I am chuffed and will be getting at least one more. (Watch the Maxi come out the day after I order another 22 mill.)

Regards

(Edit: Almost forgot @Richelo Killian.)

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/1/17)

Very cool, thank you.

I prefer my dual coil setups, but HRH likes single coils. And I don't do 'buying coils', so I may have a look.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/17)

Great weiteup and photos @Raindance 
Love the way you go through all the aspects and its very easy to follow and understand
Adds great value to those considering this tank
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/1/17)

And shoh... that Therion looks hot!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (22/1/17)

Great review. I can only echo your sentiments. I love my little Ammit. Been vaping in it almost daily since 30 December. My Fuji's and SM 25's have taken a bit of a back seat. The flavor production is amazing, super easy to build on and the single coil produces ample clouds. I would highly recommend this tank. I give it a solid 8 out of 10. It pairs up beautifully with the copper Smoant Battlestar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Floki (23/1/17)

I totally agree @Raindance . Must be the easiest tank I have used ever. The capacity is definitely an issue. At least filling is easy. I have a 0.3 flat clapton in there and no dry hits. Running at only 40 watt, but an awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (23/1/17)

Floki said:


> I totally agree @Raindance . Must be the easiest tank I have used ever. The capacity is definitely an issue. At least filling is easy. I have a 0.3 flat clapton in there and no dry hits. Running at only 40 watt, but an awesome vape.
> View attachment 82562


Now that is what i call a Sunday afternoon vape!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/1/17)

Floki said:


> I totally agree @Raindance . Must be the easiest tank I have used ever. The capacity is definitely an issue. At least filling is easy. I have a 0.3 flat clapton in there and no dry hits. Running at only 40 watt, but an awesome vape.
> View attachment 82562


 Got dry hits often. Very little room for error when wicking


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/1/17)

I totally agree with the sentiments of @Floki @Waine @Raindance - this lil RTA has me believing in RTA's again. I use it everyday - whilst i'm on the go, and switch over to my RDA's when I get home. Its so easy to build and wick - and produces excellent flavour. Best "on the go" RTA by far - I would like a 25mm of the Ammit - however then its not really a stealthy RTA anymore. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on this lil RTA.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/1/17)

Oh.... yeah..... just one thing I have found on this RTA - if you are doing DIY, dont try a MAX VG in the Ammit, anything higher than a 70/30 juice will start giving you dry hits.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Waine (24/1/17)

Another big bonus for me regarding this tank is: Chunky Phillip screw heads! No crummy little grub screws. Gosh, I hate those little grubs. I am so happy many companies are moving away from these.

Secondly, before you take a drag, just check that the juice control is open. If it's closed, you will burn the cotton. The juice control works by turning the glass, a bit of a different scenario from your usual juice control ring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (24/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> So I found this online - this might interest some of you, looks like GeekVape are working on a 25mm version of the Ammit - not sure if it will land, but this is pretty cool.
> View attachment 82814
> 
> 
> @Floki @Waine @Raindance



Awesome news @Chukin'Vape . Thanks!


----------



## Raindance (24/1/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Got dry hits often. Very little room for error when wicking


Hi CMMACKEM, Sounds very weird you are having this problem as my experience is exactly the opposite. Are you perhaps putting the wick trough the small juice holes on the bottom (Arrow in pic)? I'm just placing the fluffed up wick on the surface of the trays these holes are in and it works just perfect. No wick actually enters those holes.


Then again, some tanks just don't work for some people. My SM25 just frustrates me with the same experiences you are having with your Ammit. Different strokes for different folks i guess.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Waine (25/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi CMMACKEM, Sounds very weird you are having this problem as my experience is exactly the opposite. Are you perhaps putting the wick trough the small juice holes on the bottom (Arrow in pic)? I'm just placing the fluffed up wick on the surface of the trays these holes are in and it works just perfect. No wick actually enters those holes.
> View attachment 82825
> 
> Then again, some tanks just don't work for some people. My SM25 just frustrates me with the same experiences you are having with your Ammit. Different strokes for different folks i guess.
> ...



@Raindance agreed, just rest the wicks on the holes, don't cover them, or try to stuff the cotton into the holes. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakhan (30/1/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Got dry hits often. Very little room for error when wicking


I was having similar problems.(muted flavour but chucking clouds) Adjusted the coil so it sits level with group screws similar to pic and pull it a bit closer to the side airflow. I also thinned the cotton sitting on the juice wells. The best description would be if the juice well is filled with cotton it is too much. (Kudos to Raindance and chuckinvape)

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

